# Total Newbie in NI - Looking for guidance, please!



## happycat246 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi All

Only just joined FF and am also really quite new to this whole fertility thing... Would really appreciate some guidance for using FF and also on what to expect regarding investigations/treatments etc.

I'm 36, DH 45, no contraception used for 5+ years, TTC 2 years. Had various blood tests x 2, HSG etc, 2 x SA for DH, currently having ovulation monitoring at hospital. Last month seemed to indicate I was close to ovulation, doc got quite excited, but this was followed by AF 9 days later which makes me wonder about my luteal phase? 

Just had initial consultation at RVH with Dr Williamson (lovely!) who did another scan, bloods for AMH etc (it's my day 3 today) and is sending DH for yet another SA...

I'm told that they will contact us with result, though SA not due until late August. I'm unsure of what to expect regarding timeframe etc, treatment options were not discussed today - is that the norm? Slightly confused, but then I really feel very ignorant when I look at everything that you ladies talk about - hope I'll get the lingo soon! 

Docs seem to think there is no point in trying Clomid at this stage as apparently I am ovulating and 'regular', though my cycles are all over the place (21/31 days are the extremes) and I'm not sure I agree (especially given the short luteal phase last cycle) 

Would be really happy to get some input from you 'experienced' ladies and recommendations regarding what to do in the meantime (other than to keep trying  )... Any alternative remedies that are worth trying? Acupuncture in Belfast/Co Down?

Look forward to hearing from any and all! 

The HappyCat


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi

You may want to come along to the Stork Group, Belfast tomorrow evening as there will be I N UK representatives and managers from the RFC attending.  See my separate post on this.  The group may offer other options that some people have been through.  think about coming along its quite informal and you will learn a lot.

Sharon


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Happycat welcome to the site - the girls on here are fab and you'll get the support you need to continue your journey.  Im currently having treatment and my Dr is also Dr Williamson, she is lovely, isnt she?  I was happy when she spoke with us initially cause she explained everything.

All is ok with me but after test we discovered DH has a low sperm count and the only was forward for us was ICSI.  Dr Williamson put us on the NHS waiting list on 5th May 2010 and we received our letter of offer in March 2011 for treatment to start with Mays AF.  The waiting time once your on the list is normally 12 months.

They probably wont discuss treatment options for you until all tests are done.

We tried accupuncture but i didnt find it any help, although alot of girls on here swear by it.  

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get some answers soon.  Keep on the site and just ask whatever questions you might have, i will answer any i can and if i cant someone else will come along to help you.


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome Happycat,

hope your journey is a short and successful one - youcan ask any question that pops into your head on here and usually someone will know the answer - you should join the ni girls thread - just click on my name and then click show posts and it will give you a list of all my posts on various threads - click the ni girls one and introduce yourself - they are all a great bunch and have helped keep me same during this TX (treatment Cycle)

good luck xxx


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi there Happycat

Thought I'd share my views on accupuncture.... in that I found it v beneficial. 

Whilst I ovulate and have regular periods and both hubbys samples were good, I do have endometriosis which they felt hindered my chances. I combined healthy eating (as much as poss, although I'm a choc fiend!) with exercise, limited booze, no smoking, with accupuncture and my first course of IVF worked. I realise how lucky I am that IVF worked for us first time and we're delighted to be 22 weeks today and expecting our bundle in November. 

The reason I found accupuncture helpful is that is made me feel I was doing something to help the process, it was relaxing and more importantly it gave me time to rant/cry and just talk about stuff to someone who was completely independent to me, my family or friends. All the while she poked some needles in me...! I will never know if it was the accu that made things work but it helped me hugely. 

The part I found difficult was that whilst all my family and friends were sympathetic and murmured the right noises at the right times, none of them really understood anything I was feeling/going through, even my husband to a certain point. Ultimately his sample was good and all my chums had babies already and threw me pitying looks and stopped talking about it when I appeared in a room. They are wonderful chums but having someone to listen to me and understand me was exactly what I needed. I can highly recommend Sharon Campbell (she works out of Synergy off Cregagh Road, Belfast). 

Any other queries, give me a shout!! 

F x


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Happycat, 

Welcome to ff and fngers crossed your journey will be a short one - The RFC will not put you on the waiting lists until all tests are complete - Dr Williamson is lovey!!
good luck with your journey xx

Fitfinn - How are you keeping I havent seen you on in a while or wee do you post now.  I am due 23rd Oct so only a couple of weeks between us - we are soo excited and cannot wait for our wee bubs to arrive safely
Look after yourself xx

Fi xx


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Fi

Great to hear from u and delighted all is going well for u!

Stay happy xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome happycat,

Have sent you a wee PM

Katie xx


----------

